# In Oerlinghausen könnte bald eine neue MTB Strecke entstehen



## JensDres (10. März 2021)

Nach dem die Strecke im Schopketal leider abgerissen wurde, hat die Initiative Oerlinghausen (Initiative Oerlinghausen (initiative-oerlinghausen.de)) für den heutigen Bauausschuss einen Antrag für ein MTB Konzept in der Bergstadt eingebracht. Liest man heute die NW springen auch SPD und CDU auf unseren Zug mit auf. Es sieht nach politischer Einigung aus. Städtische Flächen dafür wurden auch schon gefunden. Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## JensDres (12. März 2021)

Nach unserem Antrag sind erfreulicherweise auch die SPD mit der CDU auf unser Tandem gesprungen und strampeln in die gleiche Richtung, lt. einem Medienbericht wohl auch die FDP. Gab es vor ein paar Tagen auch ein Gespräch zwischen den Naturfreunden und der SPD und CDU, so war es für einen eigenen Antrag im Bauausschuss zu spät. Im gestrigen Bauausschuss hat die SPD unseren Antrag von der Tagesordnung absetzen lassen und in den Hauptausschuss verlegen lassen, weil man sich noch nicht einig sei, welcher der Ausschüsse zuständig sei. Gleichwohl bringt das aus taktischen Gründen den Vorteil noch einen eigenen Antrag im Hauptausschuss einzubringen.

Unser Antrag wird jetzt an den Hauptausschuss verwiesen und dort behandelt.

Städtische Flächen haben wir auch schon ausfindig gemacht, angrenzend zum Wanderparkplatz am Welschenweg gibt es ein potenzielles städtisches Grundstück nahe dem Naturfreundehaus.







Jetzt gilt es Konzepte mit allen Beteiligten auszuarbeiten, Naturfreunde, MTB Vereine, Lippe Tourismus und den Oerlinghauser Fraktionen.

Infos und Anregungen gerne an [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (18. März 2021)

Ich finde es super, dass ihr euch in eurer Freizeit neben den alltäglichen Verpflichtungen für eine legale Möglichkeit zum Biken einsetzt! Danke für euer Engagement in der Sache 

Aus eurem Konzeptpapier wird mir auch noch nicht ganz klar, was ihr genau bauen möchtet: MTB-Strecke und/oder Pumptrack. Ich frage, weil es evtl. kritisch sein könnte, die Erwartungen in der Politik zu wecken, dass ein Pumptrack illegale MTB Trails reduzieren wird. Das sind zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche Bike-Interesseen.

In jedem Fall wünsche ich euch gutes und vor allem stressfreies und schnelles Gelingen


----------



## JensDres (18. März 2021)

Primär geht es um die MTB Strecke diese könnte am Ende des Welschenwegs am Wanderparkplatz in direkter Nähe zu dem Naturfreundehaus entstehen. In der Legalisierung sehen wir viele Vorteile für alle. Der Pumptrack könnte eine Ergänzung für die Innenstadtentwicklung darstellen, der spricht ohnehin ein anderes Publikum an und da gebe ich dir Recht, ein Pumptrack ersetzt keine illegalen MTB Strecken. Danke für deinen Hinweis, das können wir noch schärfer abgrenzen.


----------



## Kapt_Nasszelle (27. Juni 2021)

Super Sache. 
Steht ihr mit dem MTB Bielefeld https://mtb-bielefeld.de/ in Kontakt? 
Fans könnt ihr in der Bielefelder Facebookgruppe sammeln! 

Gibt es Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Juergen1963 (16. Juli 2021)

Wie es scheint möchte man dem Beweidungsprojekt den Vorrang geben. Vieleicht läst sich ja analog zu Bielefeld eine Demo vor dem Rathaus organisieren.


----------



## Juergen1963 (17. Juli 2021)

Und hier die Stellungnahme des Bürgermeisters.


----------



## Juergen1963 (22. Juli 2021)

Und hier nochmal ein Bericht über einen offenen Brief der Naturfreunde. Ich persönlich brauche jetzt nicht wirklich eine Downhill Strecke. Aber wenn man die Bokenkäfer Problematik zum Anlass genommen hätte sich das Beispiel Brilon mal näher zu bertrachten hätte es sicherlich ein Gewinn für die Region werden können. Egal woher jetzt der einzelne Biker kommt.


----------

